# le gagnant se verra décerner un gros



## je hais les ordis (14 Novembre 2005)

* bol de tapioca !!!*

*le jeu est simple et vraiment pas très intéressant pour vous.....ma soeur a eu 28 ans il ya 2 semaines, et je suis super à la bourre ,j'ai pas acheté de cadeau *

*j'aimerais des idées originales si possible....elle est prof de francais.....elle aime pleins de trucs...elle est célibataire....*
*alors faites marcher votre cortex et celui de votre voisin...toutes les idées sont les bienvenues ( sauf celles de SM)*

*....merci pour votre aide *


----------



## jojoleretour (14 Novembre 2005)

offre lui un mac


----------



## jojoleretour (14 Novembre 2005)

ou sinon un voyage :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2005)

Nân, mais tu tends vraiment le gourdin pour t'en prendre un coup dans la poire, toi! ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

Le nouveau "Dictionnaire culturel" de chez Robert ?

Un Powermac quad ?

Une intégrale DVD de sa série préférée ?


----------



## MacMadam (14 Novembre 2005)

quel budget ?


----------



## jojoleretour (14 Novembre 2005)

Trouve lui un mec sympa :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## da capo (14 Novembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> offre lui un mac


offre lui un m*e*c


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2005)

Nân, remarque, ça va... Tu es tombé que sur des mecs sympas... :rateau:


----------



## joanes (14 Novembre 2005)

Offre lui un Sonny, c'est frais, c'est rafiné, ça fait toujours plaisir


----------



## GreenC4U (14 Novembre 2005)

un joli stylo  mais pas rouge!!!


----------



## La mouette (14 Novembre 2005)

Elle est jolie ?


----------



## je hais les ordis (14 Novembre 2005)

merci les gens pour vos reactions rapides.... je pense que la meilleure idée est encore le mec..... 
pour un budget de envion 100euros.... on a pas des mecs biens malheureusement et pas de macs non plus:hein: 


je vais faire une collecte... je passe avec l'enveloppe.....


oui elle est jolie

et puis marrante en plus

sinon.....les idées originales???

l'intégrale de sa série préférée c'est bien mais elle a internet ausi et donc déja tout vu .....


----------



## La mouette (14 Novembre 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> le mec.....
> pour un budget de envion 100euros




et bien :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

A 99 Euros il yu a un pack qui a beaucoup de succès actuellement dans les FNAC : l'intégrale de Mozart (170 CD)


----------



## je hais les ordis (14 Novembre 2005)

bon j'avais pensé a des places de concert...un sac à main....tout ce qui est stylo, parfum, bouquin....mais si je m'adresse à l'élite de la classe ouvriere c'est pour avoir des idées farfelues....une couleure......1 week end a Amsterdam......un vibromasseur.....hmmm....vraiment il me faut un truc qui en mette plein la vue

elle aime le classique mais peut etre pas a ce point la 

un saut en élastique??? ca pourrait être bien ca non?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> l'intégrale de sa série préférée c'est bien mais elle a internet ausi et donc déja tout vu .....



Oh, mon dieeeeeuuuuuuuu!!!!  Elle télécharge donc illégalement?!?


----------



## je hais les ordis (14 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oh, mon dieeeeeuuuuuuuu!!!!  Elle télécharge donc illégalement?!?


 
bah oui..euh non !!! non je veux dire non, bien sur que non....c'est interdit...de toute facon la n'est pas la question.


t'as pas des idées de cadeau au lieu de faire des suppositions douteuses??


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas des idées de cadeau au lieu de faire des suppositions douteuses??



... Peu importe... Assure la d'abord de la pérénité de ton amour fraternel... Ca n'a pas de prix. Après, tu peux lui fourguer n'importe quelle babiole dont tu sais qu'elle raffole... C'est toi, son frère


----------



## je hais les ordis (14 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Peu importe... Assure la d'abord de la pérénité de ton amour fraternel... Ca n'a pas de prix. Après, tu peux lui fourguer n'importe quelle babiole dont tu sais qu'elle raffole... C'est toi, son frère


 
ouaaaaaaaaaais !!!! la pérénité de l'amour fraternelll !!! c'est ca le secret  

ah ca sent la corse a plein nez  

je plaisante, je sais aussi ce que ca vaut... mais j'aimerais bien changer un peu cette année...l'histoire d'éviter de voir cette même illusion de la joie sur son visage, que je ne connais par ailleurs que trop bien. c'est l'intéret de ce fil  

franchement, un beau cadeau de quelqu'un que tu aimes c'est quand même bien cool !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> franchement, un beau cadeau de quelqu'un que tu aimes c'est quand même bien cool !!



Bon, perso j'opterais pour une belle panoplie de dessous Chantal Thomass... Mais je ne sais pas si ça respecte les limites de l'amour fraternel... De toute façon ; je n'ai pas de soeur... Les cadeaux pour les soeurs je connais pas bien...:rateau:


----------



## je hais les ordis (14 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bon, perso j'opterais pour une belle panoplie de dessous Chantal Thomass... Mais je ne sais pas si ça respecte les limites de l'amour fraternel... De toute façon ; je n'ai pas de soeur... Les cadeaux pour les soeurs je connais pas bien...:rateau:


 
c'est vrai que ca lui ferait plaisir mais c'est plus ce que j'offrirais à ma copine...d'ailleurs je ne connais même pas ses mansurations.....

je vois bien que tu y tiens à ce bol de tapioca mais il me faudra de meilleures idées


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> je vois bien que tu y tiens à ce bol de tapioca mais il me faudra de meilleures idées



Le tapioca, je m'en bats... L'oeil! File moi ta frangine!...


----------



## da capo (14 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Le tapioca, je m'en bats... L'oeil! File moi ta frangine!...



Et si on lui offrait un corse ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Et si on lui offrait un corse ?



Sobre, élégant, original et tellement exotique...  C'est un article peu commun que vous envieront vos amies. L'indispensable accessoire de la femme de goût... :love:


----------



## La mouette (14 Novembre 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> ......1 week end a Amsterdam......un vibromasseur.....hmmm....




Suis pas libre !! :mouais: ce week end :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Nobody (14 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Sobre, élégant, original et tellement exotique...  C'est un article peu commun que vous envieront vos amies. L'indispensable accessoire de la femme de goût... :love:



Bel autocritique!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Bel autocritique!



En modestie ; je suis une pointure! Le "Modeste étalon" du pavillon de Sèvres...


----------



## je hais les ordis (15 Novembre 2005)

ok 

je vous dis que c'est une bombe...imaginons une super belle fille de 28 ans, brune, seul defaut : elle est petite : 1m53, enfin c'est pas très grave.....ca y est vous avez imaginé???

bon....si tu viens sur Paris.... je fais les présentation.....t'es un peu vieux mais bon ca fera l'affaire. J'espere juste que tu me racontes pas d'histoire et que tu es un bon cadeau.

PS: Elle travaille a Bondy ( la banlieue qui brule ) , la dernière fois que j'ai parlé banlieue avec des corses ils m'ont demandé si il était possible de traverser une banlieue parisienne et d'en resortir vivant  
 


 respect


----------



## da capo (15 Novembre 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> t'es un peu vieux mais bon ca fera l'affaire.


Je ne sais pas toit, Patochman, mais moi, je suis un peu "touché" par cette remarque :hein: 

Et je ne doute pas que Patochman a tout le charme nécessaire pour être un cadeau sans équivalent !

100 ¤ l'aller simple corsica métropole, ça suffit ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Novembre 2005)

Vous seriez pas en train de me beurrer la raie ; Lolek et Bolek?


----------



## La mouette (15 Novembre 2005)

un cadeau pour sa soeur ou pour nous ?:mouais: 



> je vous dis que c'est une bombe...imaginons une super belle fille de 28 ans, brune, seul defaut : elle est petite : 1m53, enfin c'est pas très grave.....ca y est vous avez imaginez???


----------



## Luc G (15 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Lolek et Bolek?



Moi qui croyais que c'était Colomba et Mateo Falcone !


----------



## je hais les ordis (15 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> un cadeau pour sa soeur ou pour nous ?:mouais:


 

c'est pour rendre l'enjeu plus intéressant....je crois que les corses n'aiment pas trop le tapioca 



en même temps j'ai l'impression que je vais être le gagnant de ce super jeu, d'après une idée original de moi-même, produit et réalisé par moi-même 

m***** un effort s'il vous plait !!! que diable !! on se creve le cul, on donne de notre personne et en echange ???  


 plomplomplom


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Novembre 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> *le jeu est simple et vraiment pas très intéressant pour vous.....ma soeur a eu 28 ans il ya 2 semaines, et je suis super à la bourre ,j'ai pas acheté de cadeau *



Le bouleeeeeeeeeet


----------



## jahrom (15 Novembre 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> bon j'avais pensé a ..un sac à main....





Très bonne idée....  :love::love:


----------



## quetzalk (15 Novembre 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> je vous dis que c'est une bombe...



ça craint on peut pas l'emmener en vacances aux USA... 

 :hein:


----------



## iota (15 Novembre 2005)

Salut.

Tu achètes une paire de Tong et deux tickets de métro, t'emballes le tout et tu lui offres.

Si elle te demande ce que c'est tu lui réponds "un voyage en Tong et en plus tu as le choix de la destination". 

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ça craint on peut pas l'emmener en vacances aux USA...
> 
> :hein:



... mais chez Patoch' no problem...


----------



## quetzalk (15 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ... mais chez Patoch' no problem...



Ah ouais t'es comme ça toi ? :hein:  Moi avant de laisser une bombe dans les pattes d'un Corse je réfléchirais à deux fois...   :mouais:


----------



## Hippocampe (15 Novembre 2005)

Avec tout mon respect, si tu veux des idées, dis nous en un peu plus sur elle, mis à part qu'elle est jolie (et je vois pas ce que viens foutre la taille là dedans  ; le dicton est bien connu: plus c'est petit, plus c'est joli   humhum... bref)

Alors, elle est prof de français... 
Fumeuse, pas fumeuse ? 
-> idée déco : si fumeuse: une Lampe Berger: super pour faire disparaître les odeurs.
Personne qui prend le temps de "s'occuper d'elle" ou pas ? (je sais pas si ma formulation est très claire :mouais: )
-> Si c'est quelqu'un qui n'a pas l'habitude de "prendre soin d'elle" : un soin (genre massage) dans un institut.

heu... quoi d'autre... 

... je réfléchis.


----------



## quetzalk (15 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> -> Si c'est quelqu'un qui n'a pas l'habitude de "prendre soin d'elle" : un soin (genre massage) dans un institut.



Une séance de psychothérapie ?


----------



## golf (15 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> L'indispensable accessoire de la femme de goût... :love:


Bof :mouais: 
Les goûts et les couleurs


----------



## golf (15 Novembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas toit, Patochman, mais moi, je suis un peu "touché" par cette remarque :hein:


Vu son manque de réaction cela doit lui en secouer une sans toucher l'autre :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bof :mouais:
> Les goûts et les couleurs



Va dans le métro, Satanas!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2005)

Un cochon d'inde


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Novembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Un cochon d'inde



Un cochon *de lait* d'Inde... Les meilleurs! Ils fondent littéralement sous la dent... :love:


----------



## Hamster de combat (15 Novembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Un cochon d'inde


Un hamster


----------



## valoriel (15 Novembre 2005)

Un chèque de 100¤?   

:mouais:










  ​


----------



## quetzalk (15 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Un chèque de 100¤?
> :mouais:
> ​



Pffff !!! 
  :mouais: 
ces jeunes, hein, alors... 
:rateau: :rateau: :mouais:


----------



## valoriel (15 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Pffff !!!
> :mouais:
> ces jeunes, hein, alors...
> :rateau: :rateau: :mouais:


et si on met des coeurs dessus?  :love: :rateau:


----------



## quetzalk (15 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> et si on met des coeurs dessus?  :love: :rateau:



Ouais c'est ça...  Il a qu'à lui envoyer un SMS à sa soeur aussi, ça lui f'ra plaisir... :mouais:


----------



## valoriel (15 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Il a qu'à lui envoyer un SMS à sa soeur aussi, ça lui f'ra plaisir... :mouais:


en plus du chèque?  :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## sofiping (15 Novembre 2005)

Si elle aime les bijoux ...trés colorés ... un peu voyants , mais toujours de bon gout (comme chez Mme l'ambassadrice !!!) ... si elle aime la fantaisie ............. 

Non non , je ne me fais pas de pub ....

ben oui , je crée des bijoux , il y aura bientôt un super site pour les voir mais il est en construction .... ben quoi !!! ... tient d'ailleurs je vais aller jusqu'au bout et faire une gallerie de photos que je mettrais dans ma signature   :mouais:  ..... et puis même que si ça marche bien , j'arriverais a me payer le reste du matos qui me manque pour commencer mes films d'animation ......
voila , ça y est , j'ai laché le morceau


----------



## Hippocampe (16 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Une séance de psychothérapie ?


----------



## Hippocampe (16 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Un chèque de 100¤?     ​



Meuh non enfin...  :hein: le coup de l'argent directement donné comme ça, ça fait vraiment genre "j'm'en bats, je fais même pas l''effort de chercher un pitit quelque chose ". En somme: celui qui reçoit l'argent, certes est content d'avoir l'argent, mais il n'a pas l'impression que celui qui lui donne s'intéresse à sa personne, n'a pas l'impression qu'il l'aime, etc, etc. Et c'est sans doute ce qu'il y a de plus important.
Limite un petit papier, juste avec les coeurs, c'est mieux.:love: :love: 

Bah j'ne sais pas moi...
Est-elle amatrice de thé, par exemple ? De café, de chocolat ?
Aime-t-elle cuisiner ? Ou aimerait-elle si mettre ?

Rhâââ je réfléchis encore... la nuit porte conseille...


----------



## sofiping (16 Novembre 2005)

Si elle aime pas les bijoux ..... 
un beau livre .... 
un abonnement dans son cinéma art et essais .... 
un matin de naples .... 
une sceance de massage ayurvedique .... 
sinon tu as le cadeau utile , un joli rideau de douche tout neuf ... la casserole qui lui manque .... une grosse cible avec flechettes de compette ..................  que sais je ...


----------



## quetzalk (16 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Limite un petit papier, juste avec les coeurs, c'est mieux.:love: :love:



[Mode Auvergnat enabled]*en plus ça fait moins cher ça !  [Mode Auvergnat disabled]*


----------



## je hais les ordis (16 Novembre 2005)

hahaha vous avez des idées toutes nazes mais quand même vous vous donnez du mal alors j'apprécie... enfin il y en a qui se donne pas trop de mal non plus

 

bon un cheval de mer qui veut plus de détails....et qui ne sait pas a kel point la taille est importante.....tout est dans la taille, demande a ta copine.


alors elle aime pas trop les bijoux, elle fume, elle aime la danse et la musique africaine, elle parle beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup, elle voit deja un psy, elle s'est defoncée le genou et suite a une ereur de la clinique du genou elle en a pour 1 an a se trainer cette merde, elle aime sortir et boire, elle aime rire et chanter avec les oiseaux et les ecureuils des bois, elle vit a bondy.....voila  

plus de détails au prochain épisode:love:


----------



## La mouette (16 Novembre 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> alors elle aime pas trop les bijoux, elle fume, elle aime la danse et la musique africaine, elle parle beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup, elle voit deja un psy, elle s'est defoncée le genou et suite a une ereur de la clinique du genou elle en a pour 1 an a se trainer cette merde, elle aime sortir et boire, elle aime rire et chanter avec les oiseaux et les ecureuils des bois, elle vit a bondy.....voila




Elle est parfaite ...sauf le genoux peut-être


----------



## je hais les ordis (16 Novembre 2005)

hey sofi, c'est quoi un massage ayurvedique???


----------



## quetzalk (16 Novembre 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> (...) elle vit a bondy.....voila



Ah ben voilà : offre-lui un déménagement...


----------



## quetzalk (16 Novembre 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> hey sofi, c'est quoi un massage ayurvedique???



C'est un truc de yoga que même quand t'es pas malade ça te répare la santé, enfin un truc dans le genre...  :hein:


----------



## je hais les ordis (16 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> C'est un truc de yoga que même quand t'es pas malade ça te répare la santé, enfin un truc dans le genre...  :hein:


 

hmmm ca peut m'intéresser.....je vais me renseigner....ou peut être lancer une discussion sur le massage ayurvedique 


le coup du démenagement aussi peut être sympa, mais en tant que frère je suis quand même obligé de me les tapper tous, donc en fait ca a pas trop d'intéret :rateau: 

et puis bondy c'est charmant une fois qu'on enlève quelques voitures brulées et quelques jeunes sans cerveaux  

sinon pour répondre à je sais plus trop qui, oui elle est parfaite   si si jte jure , sur la tête de ma daronne !!


----------



## sofiping (16 Novembre 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> hey sofi, c'est quoi un massage ayurvedique???



Je cite :"Massage ayurvediqueà l'huile médicinale ...

Le massage à l'huile médicinale fait partie de la médecine traditionnelle indienne dont l'existence remonte à des centaines, voir des milliers d'années. Ce massage s'adapte particulièrement à l'occident car: 
- il évacue les toxines et recharge le corps en Prana ou énergie cosmique. 
- il rééquilibre les doshas (tempéraments ayurvediques) 
- il énergétise le corps et soulage les tensions 
- il stimule les 7 dathus, ou composants du corps physique, par massage profond avec pression digitale sur le trajet des "nadis" (méridiens) et le corps subtil par magnétisme des "chakras"... 
Vous vous sentirez léger et plein d'énergie positive, déchargé des toxines accumulées par le stress de la vie citadine."

Ton 7éme prana sur la gauche à t'il compris   

Sans dec , j'y ai eu droirt une fois ... et se faire masser pendant presque 1h30 c'est super ... il masse mêm les cheuveux  :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Novembre 2005)

Sachez, chère madame, que moi des pranas, doshas, chakras et autres bestioles honteuses, j'en ai jamais eu!  ... J'ai une hygiène irréprochable!


----------



## sofiping (16 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Sachez, chère madame, que moi des pranas, doshas, chakras et autres bestioles honteuses, j'en ai jamais eu!  ... J'ai une hygiène irréprochable!



ah , toi aussi tu maitrises moyennement le sujet a ce que je lis


----------



## Hippocampe (16 Novembre 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> bon un cheval de mer qui veut plus de détails....et qui ne sait pas a kel point la taille est importante.....tout est dans la taille, demande a ta copine.



Heu... il y a méprise, je crois... je ne parlais pas de la taille de ce que je crois que tu évoques... 
Ma copine je vais pas pouvoir lui demander, parce que je suis une nana et hétéro !! 
Donc oui si on part sur ce que tu évoques, certes la taille est importante (bien qu'AMHA tout est relatif... tout dépend dans quelle direction tu mesures la taille, hem hem... bref  ) pour le fait d'être petite (ex: ta soeur: 1m53 ou moi 1m58), je vois pas où est le problème.

On peut être une petite brunette mignonette. Y'a pas que les blondes à fortes poitrines qui méritent le détour.


----------



## valoriel (16 Novembre 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> elle vit a bondy.....


une nouvelle voiture, alors?   :hein:


----------



## quetzalk (16 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> On peut être une petite brunette mignonette. Y'a pas que les blondes à fortes poitrines qui méritent le détour.



Ouais enfin faudrait voir à pas dire n'importe quoi sur le forum non plus...  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> On peut être une petite brunette mignonette. Y'a pas que les blondes à fortes poitrines qui méritent le détour.



tout à fait raison: plus la poitrine est forte, plus le détour est grand :rateau:


----------



## Hippocampe (16 Novembre 2005)

:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## je hais les ordis (17 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Heu... il y a méprise, je crois... je ne parlais pas de la taille de ce que je crois que tu évoques...
> Ma copine je vais pas pouvoir lui demander, parce que je suis une nana et hétéro !!
> Donc oui si on part sur ce que tu évoques, certes la taille est importante (bien qu'AMHA tout est relatif... tout dépend dans quelle direction tu mesures la taille, hem hem... bref  ) pour le fait d'être petite (ex: ta soeur: 1m53 ou moi 1m58), je vois pas où est le problème.
> 
> On peut être une petite brunette mignonette. Y'a pas que les blondes à fortes poitrines qui méritent le détour.


 
   

pour une fois qu'une réponse me fait rire....

enfin c'est peut être parce que je ne suis pas sobre :rose: 

enfin bon 

d'ailleurs ce que j'en dis, moi, ppp, tu peux être petite moche et bête c'est pas mon problème :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> On peut être une petite brunette mignonette. Y'a pas que les blondes à fortes poitrines qui méritent le détour.


tout à fait d'accord ... et même au contraire :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> On peut être une petite brunette mignonette. Y'a pas que les blondes à fortes poitrines qui méritent le détour.




*Qu'importe le flacon*
pourvu qu'on ait l'ivresse


----------



## Hippocampe (17 Novembre 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> je vous dis que c'est une bombe...imaginons une super belle fille de 28 ans, brune,*seul defaut* : elle est petite : 1m53





			
				je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs ce que j'en dis, moi, ppp, tu peux être petite moche et bête c'est pas mon problème



C'est vrai c'est pas ton problème... ni le mien d'ailleurs , mais quand on fait de la propagande matrimoniale, il y a des éléments qui doivent être mieux vendus: en l'occurence ne pas insister sur la taille, parce que justement on aura plutôt tendance à imaginer une petite brunette boulotte et moche.
Et oui, les canons de la beauté sont quand même: blonde, forte poitrine, 1m75.
Si tu nous mets un versus: brune, ..., 1m53... bah... c'est un versus un peu difficile à tenir, et qu'en plus tu insiste bien comme il faut en disant, parlant de sa taille, "seul défaut". Non, non... c'est pas possible, je m'insurge !!!

Voili voilou

PS: à savoir pour le prochain speed dating que tu vas lui organiser.  

Re-PS (au cas où...): tout ceci doit bien entendu être lu sur le "mode humour on".


----------



## Fondug (17 Novembre 2005)

Ben tu lui files mon tel emballé dans une belle enveloppe, tu m'files les 100 euros, et avec j'l'invite à boire un verre...

Sérieusement, pour 100 euros, tu devrais trouver de quoi lui faire plaisir :
- Un skate board
- Un abonnement à télérama
- Son poids en mimolette
- 15 boites de nicopatch
- Des billets pour l'opéra
- L'intégrale de Geoffrey Oreyma
- Le livre "la vie ne commence pas à 1m60" par mimi mathy
etc.


----------



## je hais les ordis (18 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai c'est pas ton problème... ni le mien d'ailleurs , mais quand on fait de la propagande matrimoniale, il y a des éléments qui doivent être mieux vendus: en l'occurence ne pas insister sur la taille, parce que justement on aura plutôt tendance à imaginer une petite brunette boulotte et moche.
> Et oui, les canons de la beauté sont quand même: blonde, forte poitrine, 1m75.
> Si tu nous mets un versus: brune, ..., 1m53... bah... c'est un versus un peu difficile à tenir, et qu'en plus tu insiste bien comme il faut en disant, parlant de sa taille, "seul défaut". Non, non... c'est pas possible, je m'insurge !!!
> 
> ...



oui tu as raison, je ne devrais pas dire bombe et 1m53, ca ne va pas trop ensemble...heureusement qu'il y toujours des femmes machistes pour me venir en aide  ou avais-je la tête ??

disons alors que c'est une bombette brune....la je crois que ca va le faire....au fait tu es brune ou blonde ??? tu fais quelque chose samedi soir? 

bon bon bon treve de sottises, retournons a nos moutons;
pour l'instant le massage ayurvedique mene la course et le bol de tapioca est pour sofi....

PS: je ne fonctionne que sur le mode humour, les autres modes sont buggés


----------



## je hais les ordis (18 Novembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu lui files mon tel emballé dans une belle enveloppe, tu m'files les 100 euros, et avec j'l'invite à boire un verre...
> 
> Sérieusement, pour 100 euros, tu devrais trouver de quoi lui faire plaisir :
> - Un skate board
> ...



pas une seule bonne idée sur 7 :mouais: 

comment t'as fait ?? 

quoi que ,j'ai parlé trop vite,  peut être le skate...


----------



## valoriel (18 Novembre 2005)

quelle idée d'avoir une soeur aussi?!!   :rateau:


enfin bon, c'est pas ta faute, hein   












_... vivement ce week-end que ce thread sombre aux oubliettes   ​_


----------



## Hippocampe (18 Novembre 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> oui tu as raison, je ne devrais pas dire bombe et 1m53, ca ne va pas trop ensemble...heureusement qu'il y toujours des femmes machistes pour me venir en aide  ou avais-je la tête ??
> disons alors que c'est une bombette brune....la je crois que ca va le faire....au fait tu es brune ou blonde ??? tu fais quelque chose samedi soir?


Deviiiine ??  



			
				je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> PS: je ne fonctionne que sur le mode humour, les autres modes sont buggés


Ouf...


----------



## je hais les ordis (18 Novembre 2005)

pas grave, j'attendrais


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> * bol de tapioca !!!*
> 
> *le jeu est simple et vraiment pas très intéressant pour vous.....ma soeur a eu 28 ans il ya 2 semaines, et je suis super à la bourre ,j'ai pas acheté de cadeau *
> 
> *j'aimerais des idées originales si possible...*


*



un carré hermes :love: :love: :love:*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Novembre 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> elle parle beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup




*Ta s½ur est une emmerdeuse*
voilà pourquoi elle te tape sur les nerfs et que tu n'as aucune idée de cadeau.






 
:rateau:


----------



## Fondug (18 Novembre 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> pas une seule bonne idée sur 7 :mouais:


 
c'est pas faux !
en même temps, chu mauvais, chu mauvais...


----------



## Luc G (18 Novembre 2005)

Un bon pour 2 repas au restaurant. Et en prime, tu lui envoies le téléphone de Mackie pour faire le deuxième.


----------



## Luc G (18 Novembre 2005)

Une caissette de bonne viande de l'Aubrac directement depuis le producteur, ça c'est pas une bonne idée ?


----------



## Imaginus (18 Novembre 2005)

Je sais pas moi. Une bouffe dans un resto ,un cheque ,le numero de tel de notre ami corse....


Avec en toile de fond le cd de Daniel Guichard


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

en , alors, ce quoi le cadeau choisit ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

De toutes façon tu vas pouvoir cumuler ton cadeau avec celui de la Sainte Catherine...


----------



## quetzalk (21 Novembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> De toutes façon tu vas pouvoir cumuler ton cadeau avec celui de la Sainte Catherine...



D'autant qu'à 100 ¤ tu commences à trouver des chapeaux sympas...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> D'autant qu'à 100 ¤ tu commences à trouver des chapeaux sympas...




les chapeaux c'est l'affaire de lumai


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Novembre 2005)

Pour 100 malheureux euros, je chapeaute pas!


----------



## je hais les ordis (21 Novembre 2005)

je suis bien branché massage ayurvedique....je continue a regarder les autres bonnes idées...et il y en a. Même l'idée de LucG me plait bien : de la bonne viande pour un anniversaire !!!! ca c'est original !!!    ( pti canaillou, tu serais pas le type de gars qui profite du cadeau qu'il offre hein??)


merci a vous  


PS: est ce que quelqu'un aurait le numéro de Mackie ??


----------



## NED (21 Novembre 2005)

Un billet pour un spéctacle (concert, théatre, etc...)


----------



## je hais les ordis (22 Novembre 2005)

OK pour le massage .... je vous direz qd même qu'elle a été sa réaction

voila

c'est bientot noel alors vous pouvez continuer à poster des idées, il y aura surement des gens intéressés, enfin au moins 1 gen


bon 
tcho


----------



## sofiping (22 Novembre 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> OK pour le massage .... je vous direz qd même qu'elle a été sa réaction
> 
> voila
> 
> ...



Et mon bol de tapioca 





 ce serait domage de louper ça !!!


----------



## je hais les ordis (22 Novembre 2005)

*j'ai mieux qu'un simple bol : un Dessert au lait de coco, perle de tapioca et maïs* 


Porter a ebullition 40 cl de lait de coco 65g de sucre 20 cl d'eau 
Verser 50 g perles de tapioca vertes (après les avoir laisser tremper dans l'eau pdt 10min)
Laisser cuire 30 min à feu tres doux en mélangeant souvent. Quand les perles ont gonflé, ajouter 1 boite moyenne de mais doux (sans le jus). Cuire encore 10-15min.
Après refroidissement, réserver 3h au frigo.
C'est un dessert traditionnel laotien 


voili voilou jte boule des que j'peux

merci et a bientot pour de nouvelles aventures 

PS: ca a l'air super bon


----------



## loustic (22 Novembre 2005)

Un cadeau simple, pas cher, facile à se procurer, de bon goût, qui fera son petit effet : une carcasse de voiture brûlée.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Un cadeau simple, pas cher, facile à se procurer, de bon goût, qui fera son petit effet : une carcasse de voiture brûlée.



de plus c'est un acte citoyen: ça débarrasse les parkings  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Un cadeau simple, pas cher, facile à se procurer, de bon goût, qui fera son petit effet : une carcasse de voiture brûlée.




et une carcasse rouge , pas brulée , sa fait aussi de l'effet  ?  












en tout cas c'est que moi je voudrais


----------

